# Два монитора

## bobr[x3]

Подскажите, плз, как подключить два монитора в моей GeForce4. Вернее не подключить (это я, конечно, смог), а настроить Xfce4 чтобы их правильно держало. Правильно разворачивало окошки и пр. В Шапке 9 я пересобирал xfce с флагом --enable-xinerama и все завелось. А как это сделать в gentoo. Самой Xineram'ы я в портах не нашел. Помогите, люди добрые.

----------

## Urs

Для начала, наверно, XFree должны быть собраны с поддержкой Xinerama

 :Smile: 

----------

## bobr[x3]

А как, как это сделать?

----------

## Urs

Сейчас глянул, вроде X'ы собираются с поддержкой Xinerama по-умолчанию.

А Xfce (точнее libxfcegui4) можно собрать с поддержкой xinerama, если  указать:

```

# USE=xinerama emerge xfce4

```

или добавить флаг 'xinerama' в /etc/make.conf, в USE.

Ну а дальше нужно поправить /etc/X11/XF86Config, либо руками, либо воспользоваться

```

# xf86cfg

```

P.S. Если поискать по форуму, можно найти много по xinerama

----------

## cell-x

 *Urs wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> ```
> 
> # USE=xinerama emerge xfce4
> ...

 

USE="xinerama" emerge xfree

 :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *cell-x wrote:*   

>  *Urs wrote:*   ....
> 
> ```
> 
> # USE=xinerama emerge xfce4
> ...

 

Да сказали же, что иксы по дефолту с ксинерамой собираються, там даже такого ключа в ebuild нету!

----------

## Urs

```

Да сказали же, что иксы по дефолту с ксинерамой собираються, там даже такого ключа в ebuild нету!

```

Ну, можно было и смайлик добавить  :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Urs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну, можно было и смайлик добавить 

 

ну мб Ж :Smile: 

а вообще, тов. cell-x рекомендую тулзу etcat (app-portage/gentoolkit)

4example:

```

devnull etc # etcat -u x11-base/xfree

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend      : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags        ]

[             : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

 U I [ Found these USE variables in : x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3 ]

 - - 3dfx     : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 + + sse      : fast floating point optimisation for Pentium class chips

 + + mmx      : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - - 3dnow    : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 + + xml2     : Check/Support flag for XML library (version 2)

 + + truetype : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + nls      : unknown

 - - cjk      : Adds support for Multi-byte character languages (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)

 - - doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - ipv6     : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary acrosss packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES+=nostrip too.

 - - static   : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes things to be statically linked instead of dynamically

 + + pam      : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules)

 - - sdk      : unknown

 - - gatos    : unknown

```

ну и стандартный emerge вполне умеет показывать информацию (я его и предпочита, ибо в большинстве случаев расписывание флагов USE не имеет смысла, и так все понятно)

4exaple:

```

devnull etc # emerge -pv x11-base/xfree

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3  -3dfx +sse +mmx -3dnow +xml2 +truetype +nls -cjk -doc -ipv6 -debug -static +pam -sdk -gatos 

```

Вот чего я не знаю и хотел бы узнать, так это как искать по флагам? Предположим я добавил в /etc/make.conf новый флаг (или включил, ранее отмененый) и тепер хочу пересобрать _не_ все пакеты, а только на которые этот флаг имеет действие?

----------

## edge

Вот мой конфиг. Далекий от совершенства, но работает. Карточка из новых, что-то там GeForce 4.. двухголовая. В принципе до этого я с таким же успехом работал с 2 картами, одна AGP, другая PCI и немного другим конфигом:

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Layout[all]"

InputDevice "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

InputDevice "Mouse[0]" "CorePointer"

Option "Xinerama" "on"

Screen "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath "unix/:7100"

EndSection

# Module loading section

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"             # Double-buffering

        Load  "GLcore"          # OpenGL support

        Load  "glx"             # OpenGL X protocol interface

        Load  "extmod"          # Misc. required extensions

        Load  "v4l"             # Video4Linux

        Load  "pex5"

        Load  "xie"

        Load  "record"          # X event recorder

        # You only need the following two modules if you do not use xfs.

        Load  "freetype"         # TrueType font handler

        Load  "type1"           # Adobe Type 1 font handler

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard[0]"

        Driver      "keyboard"

#       Option      "XkbLayout" "ru,us"

#       Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

#       Option      "XkbLayout" "ru"

#        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:menu_toggle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse[0]"

        Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Protocol" "intellimouse"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor[0]"

        VendorName "Unknown"

        ModelName  "Unknown"

        DisplaySize     690  260

#       DisplaySize  280        210

        HorizSync 30 - 70

        VertRefresh 50-120

        Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor[1]"

        VendorName "Unknown"

        ModelName  "Unknown"

        DisplaySize     690  260

#       DisplaySize  280        210

        HorizSync 30 - 70

        VertRefresh 50-120

        Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

BoardName "GeForce4 MX 440"

BusID "1:0:0"

Driver "nvidia"

Identifier "Device[0]"

Option "Rotate" "off"

VendorName "NVidia"

Option "NvAGP" "1"

Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

DefaultDepth 16

SubSection "Display"

Depth 15

Modes "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 16

Modes "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 32

Modes "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

EndSubSection

Device "Device[0]"

Identifier "Screen[0]"

Monitor "Monitor[0]"

Monitor "Monitor[1]"

Option "TwinView" "On"

Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-70"

Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-90"

Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, CRT"

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

Option "MetaModes" "1152x864,1152x864;1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600"

EndSection

[

----------

